
Beneath a Steel Sky - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2020/07/beneath-a-steel-sky/
======
sp332
They just launched a sequel yesterday.
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1146310/Beyond_a_Steel_Sk...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1146310/Beyond_a_Steel_Sky/)

~~~
rado
Prematurely:
[https://twitter.com/radogado/status/1276862755442737153](https://twitter.com/radogado/status/1276862755442737153)

------
superasn
Indie game dev is one of the hardest programming there is. Doing web dev feels
like child's play in comparison.

The sheer amount of work that goes into making a game or did before things
like unity came into picture. I remember reading super long articles on NeHe
just to detect collision between two items. On top of that you need amazing
graphics and a good story plus your usual marketing to sell.

Also gamers are usually the most vocal critics of your work (they either love
it or hate it). It's just amazing that so many new indie games are released.

------
holstvoogd
Oh the nostalgia! I remember that first scene like it was yesterday. And also
never making it past that first scene either. Games were hard. Or I was
stupid. Not sure.

~~~
johnchristopher
No, some games were hard (don't remember Beneath that well as I only ever
played the first 20 minutes and wasn't hooked in) and some classic
point'n'click had really illogical and weird solutions. It's not so much that
they were hard but some puzzles really had no rules and you could only
progress by sheer luck or means of clicking everywhere or combining anything.
It was unfair.

I loved the monkey island serie's art and lore but some of its puzzles are
just a waste of time. But there is a very vocal minority screaming on the
internet at the top of their lungs that those puzzles are the best thing ever.
_shrug_

edit: Just googled that car hair mustache thing from a sibling comment
(couldn't remember which game it was, AAMOF I didn't play it) and look the
first comment of that article:

[https://kotaku.com/how-we-survived-adventure-gamings-most-
ha...](https://kotaku.com/how-we-survived-adventure-gamings-most-hair-
tearingly-r-5903932)

 _I think part of the death of adventure gaming is due to the internet and
FAQs. The majority of people will burn through a typical adventure game in an
hour or two by looking up what to do any time they get even mildly perplexed.
Yeah, there will be those of us who refuse to look, but there will be a large
share that spoil their own experience and then complain about it._

See ? You have to suffer to enjoy it and those who didn't or took a shortcut
are just whiners who ruined their experience of the game.

~~~
chousuke
Some games just had a really bad UI, too.

I remember spending a lot of time _very_ frustrated with a game called
Teenagent because IIRC to open the inventory you had to move the mouse to the
top left corner and keep it there for a while. As far as I remember there were
no indications that this was the case, and it just seemed to me that the
inventory would randomly pop up somehow.

Of course it's possible the game might have told me that in text somewhere,
but back then I did not really understand English, so I'll call it bad UI
design.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Oh, fond memories from 1995 or so.. This game was very different from
LucasArts quests, and was very tough to beat, especially in an age without
walkthroughs available online. It took me and my friends roughly three weeks
to solve all puzzles.

The only other game that was as tough to beat was the great BloodNet.

------
jl6
FYI:

    
    
        # apt get beneath-a-steel-sky

~~~
nix23
Or just download scummvm and download the files here:

[https://de1.eu.scummvm.net/extras/Beneath%20a%20Steel%20Sky/](https://de1.eu.scummvm.net/extras/Beneath%20a%20Steel%20Sky/)

